# Constipation, egg bound....dropsy? Blood parrot



## Idontlikepie817 (Dec 2, 2017)

Have a blood parrot, not sure how old, I've had her for 2 years but she's definitely smaller than my other 2 blood parrots. Everyone else in the community tank is doing great, great color and eating. This little lady on the other hand, not so much.

This has started a few days before Thanksgiving. First she just started staying in one area, head pointed downwards (just like in picture) so we thought, oh she's going to lay eggs. Our other 2 females have laid eggs multiple times, this little female has not. Then we noticed it looks like she could only swim vertically, again not really leaving that area. Then noticed here and there she would swim horizontally but not for long periods of time, almost a slight struggle.

She then started to get black streaks along her mouth, "nostrils" up by her dorsal fin and faintly in some spots on her tail fin. So we gave her an Epsom salt bath. Nothing. Even when taking her out of the tank, she didn't put up a fight in the net, just kind of laid in it. Now mind you she hasn't eaten anything (or that I've noticed) this entire time. Pellets, blood worms, peas...not interested. Then last night, noticed her vent(?) is sticking out more than usual. Just like when the other females are about to lay, but without the energy or agressivness that normal goes along with laying eggs.

Any ideas? We were thinking of possibly trying to manually massage her to see what happens.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your fishes problem?

Usually it helps to add 1tablespoon of Epsom salt per each 5 gallons of tank water to reduce body swelling. Pre-mix the solution before adding it to the tank and add it over 5 to 6 hours while observing how the fish reacts. You may have to reduce the concentration if you notice the fish acting badly. Sometimes just doing short term Epsom salt baths isn't enough.

Ideally you can treat the fish in a separate tank if you have one available AND you can add a mature filter to that tank. If you don't have a separate tank, you can treat the main tank but again observe any other fish for behavior changes due to the treatment.

Hopefully this treatment will work for you though these types of hybrid fish have more issues due to the shape of the body and the way the organs can become squashed internally.


----------



## Idontlikepie817 (Dec 2, 2017)

She's had a couple of salt baths and is currently in quarantine with some Epsom salt, melafix and Prime now. No luck so far. I took her put of the tank this morning when I noticed she was in a normal swimming position but just being pushes around by the current.


----------

